# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  15 zbulimet më të mëdha e të gjitha kohërave!

## Milkway

ketu po paraqes 15 zbulimet : 1. zbulimi i amerikes 
2. ri zbulimi i sistemit heliocentrik 
3. zbulimi i teleskopit 
4. zbulimi i maqines me avull 
5. zbulimi i rrymes elektrike 
6. zbulimi i telefonit 
7. zbulimi i aeroplanit 
8. zbulimi i teoris se relativitetit 
9. zbulimi i televizorit 
10. zbulimi i penicilinit 
11. zbulimi i radarit 
12. zbulimi i adn 
13. abulimi i aspirines 
14. zbulimi i kompjuterit dhe internetit 
15. arritja e klonimit 

tani pak sqarim rreth ketyre : 
1. "zbulimi i amerikes " - Kristofor Kolombo ne vitin 1492 duke udhetuar me anije beri nje nga zbulimet me te rendesishme te te gjitha koherave . zbuloi kontinentin e ri . emrin Amerik e muar nga Ameriko Vespuqi 
hyn ne nje nga zbulimet me te medha per arsye se hapi rrug per shum gjera te reja 

2. "sistemi heliocentrik" - eshte rizbuluar nga Nikolla Koperniku ne vitin 1543 por kishte nje te met dhe kjo eshte mbushur me ligjet e Johan Kepler me tri ligjet e tij . ky hyn ne zbulimet me te medha per arsye se ishte hequr ideologjia se kishe dielli sillet rreth tokes qe ishte mbajtur nga kisha per me shum 1400 vjet 

3. "zbulimi i teleskopit " - teleskopin e pare e kan ndertuar mjeshtrit danez por epitetin e babait te teleskopit e ka Galileo i cili e ka zbuluar me 1610 ku me ate zbuloi shum gjera deri ateher te panjohura per njerzimin 

4. "zbulimi i maqines me avull " - kete zbulim madheshtor e beri James Wati dhe ishte kthes ne historin njerzore sepse u hapen shum shtigje te reja per njeriun dhe keshtu hyn ne rrethin e ngushte te zbulimeve me te rendesishme 

5. "zbulimi i rrymes elektrike" - rrymen elektrike qe e njohim sot eka bere Nikolla Tesla . pa energji elektrike sot jeta nuk paramendohet dhe keshtu tesles i takojn merita shum te medha qe e ka quar boten perpara 

6. " zbulimi i telefonit " - telefonin e pare e ka bere Alexander Graham Bell . edhe sot jeta pa telefon eshte gati e pamundur gati per shumicen e njerzve . telefoni si mjet komunimi ka luajtur nje rol shum te rendesishem ne jetet tona dhe keshtu hyn ne zbulimet me te rendesishme 

7. "zbulimi i aeroplanit " i bere nga vellezerit wright ne vitin 1903 eshte i rendesie te veqant sepse eshte me e lehte te pershkruaj rrug te gjata dhe te sigurta 

8. " teoria e relativitetit" - nje nga teorit me te kompletuara te te gjitha koherave e zbuluar nga super gjeniu Albert Anjshtanj me 1905 dhe beri qe fizika te hyp nje shkall me lart 

9. "zbulimi i televizorit" - eshte bere nga John Logie Baird me 1925 . eshte ne nje nga zbulimet sepse jeta sot pa tv eshte gati e pamundur sepse te gjitha gjerat sot kryhen permes tv dhe ka nje rol jetesor ne ditet e sotme 

10. " zbulimi i penicilinit " - penicilina eshte zbuluar nga Alexander Fleming me 1928 dhe ka hyr ne histori sepse ka shpetuar me miliona njerez nga smundje te ndryshme dhe vazhdon te shpetoj 

11. "zbulimi i radarit " eshte bere nga Christian Hulsmeyer me 1904 . por radarin qe njohim sot eshte bere nga shkencetaret britanik ne luften e dyte boterore . hyn ne zbulimet me te medha sepse ka shpetuar miliona njerez 

12. " zbulimi i ADN " ADN eshte zbuluar nga dy shkencetar nga Francis Crik dhe James Watson me 1953 dhe eshte i nje roli jetesor sepse eshte mundesuar spjegimi i shum gjerave qe nuk kishin shpjegim por edhe mundesi per shum gjera te reja 

13. " zbulimi i aspirines " zbulimi i aspirines ka nje rendesi te veqant sepse pa te shum njerez do te kishin vdekur dhe ka rol shum te rendesishem ne eliminimin e shum smundjeve 

14. " zbulimi i kompjuterit dhe internetit " eshte bere nga ushtria amerikane ne vitet 1970-1980 dhe dita dites po behet pjes e pandashme e jetes sone te perditshme . ne te gjitha lemejt jetesor jeta pa kompjuter dhe internet eshte gati e pamundur 

15. " arritja e klonimit " klonimin e pare e ka bere nje shkencetar kinez po kurr nuk ishte publikuar kjo arritje e tij 
klonimin e pare qe eshte publikuar eshte ne vitin 1996 me delen Dolly 

ka edhe mijera zbulime te tjera te rendesishme qe do te merrnin shum kohe po kjo ishte per mendimin tim 

dua te shoh edhe mendimin e juaj

----------


## SaS

duhet te kishe vene edhe zbulimin e bombes atomike !!! solli nje ndryshim rrenjesor ne rrjedhen  e njerzimit !!!

----------


## Darius

Sas ka permendur dicka interesante. Vetem se ne vend te bombes atomike une do thoje energjine atomike  :buzeqeshje: 
Bombat nuk sjellin asnjehere ndonje gje te mire...

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Per mua zbulimet me te rendesishme jane; 
Rrota dhe penicilina, 
njera pasi i hapi rrugen zhvillimit ne pergjithesi, e dyta pasi shpetoi miliona njerez...
Zbulime ka per dite, por ato me larte jane te parat ne apsolut.

----------


## land

Xhamia, e shef qe te gjitha gjonat i ka zbulu EVROPI,asgjo nuk ka zbulu lindja,perveç mullirit te kafes.

----------


## Milkway

jo vetem energjin po ka edhe shum e shum zbulime tjera qe jan shum te rendesishme po keto per veten time me jan dukur si me te rendesishmet

----------


## drity

xhamia,
Vetem 3 nga te paraqiturat jane zbulime, te tjerat jane shpikje.
Nqs e ke per shpikje, me e madhja e te gjitha koherave eshte *rrota*.

----------


## SaS

> Sas ka permendur dicka interesante. Vetem se ne vend te bombes atomike une do thoje energjine atomike 
> Bombat nuk sjellin asnjehere ndonje gje te mire...


flm per korrigjimin !!! por nuk e permenda per te thene qe solli dicka te keqe apo te mrie thjesht ndryshoi shume rrjedhen e njerzimit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kreksi

zbulimi me i madh i te gjitha kohnave eshte zbulimi i Amerikes !

----------


## land

Xhamia me fal se i hyra ne hak lindjes(thash qe ka shpik vetem mullinin e kafes).
ne fakt Arabi ka shpik dhe mnyren si perpunohet qumshti i deves(ato bojn gjith ato gjona me qumesht deveje,qumshti o baza e jetes,kto shpikjet e Evropit jan kot fare,ndryshova menie)

----------


## Milkway

oo land perse gjithmon mundohesh te behesh me i menquri nga te gjith 
pse nuk i permbahesh temes

drity po e di qe te tjerat jan shpikje po edhe  mund te quhen zbulime sepse me nje ane edhe jan zbuluar sepse kan qen te pa njohura 
spo te them qe e ki gabim se qeshtu eshte ssi po thu ti 
klm

----------


## murik

Ke harruar te shtosh edhe rakine,birren dhe veren

----------


## dardajan

Para disa ditesh degjova ne radio se shpikja e WC ishte me e madhe se shpikja e penecilines pasi eliminoj shume perhapjen e semundjeve ,nuk  bej  shaka eshte e vertete.

----------


## limi87

pershendetje edhe bomba atomike asht zbulim ndersa per mendimin tem zbulimi me i madh qe me doket asht arritja e njerzve ne mars edhe ne han  edhe gjithashtu marimi i roboteve oki ju pershendes shum e kaloni mir te gjith

----------


## Gothicus

Ke harruar te shtosh qe edhe pa keto zbulime njerzimi ka mundur te jetoj,e ndoshta do te ishte edhe ma mire pa keto.
Keto zbulime e zbehin qenjen e njeriut dhe largojne nga natyra e tij.

1. "zbulimi i amerikes " - Shkaterrimi i nje civilizimi dhe gjenocidi nga evropianet

2. "sistemi heliocentrik" - Megjithate nuk e ka ndryshuar levizjen e diellit ky zbulim

3. "zbulimi i teleskopit " - Nuk solli asgje te mire per njerzimin

4. "zbulimi i maqines me avull " - Shfrytezimin i ri i njeriut

5. "zbulimi i rrymes elektrike" - E tjetersoj njeriun.

6. " zbulimi i telefonit " - Mjet pergjimi per njerzimin

7. "zbulimi i aeroplanit " - Bombardimi shkaterrimi i njerzimit

8. " teoria e relativitetit" - Ka ekzistuar edhe para Ajnshatnji

9. "zbulimi i televizorit" - Ka nje rol per pastrimin e trurit

10. " zbulimi i penicilinit " - Nje toksine per njeriun

11. "zbulimi i radarit " - Asgje te mire per njerzimin por per nxitesit e lufterave po

12. " zbulimi i ADN " - Krijimi i smundjeve tjera ne menyre artificiale

13. " zbulimi i aspirines " Nje lloj droge

14. " zbulimi i kompjuterit dhe internetit " Flet me njerez qe jetojne shume larg nga ju,e nuk flisni me komshiun qe keni afer.!!!

15. " arritja e klonimit " -Fundi i njerzimit - fillimi i hibrideve njerez ,mutaneve etj...

----------


## Goldanitus

> Ke harruar te shtosh qe edhe pa keto zbulime njerzimi ka mundur te jetoj,e ndoshta do te ishte edhe ma mire pa keto.
> Keto zbulime e zbehin qenjen e njeriut dhe largojne nga natyra e tij.
> 
> 1. "zbulimi i amerikes " - Shkaterrimi i nje civilizimi dhe gjenocidi nga evropianet
> 
> 2. "sistemi heliocentrik" - Megjithate nuk e ka ndryshuar levizjen e diellit ky zbulim
> 
> 3. "zbulimi i teleskopit " - Nuk solli asgje te mire per njerzimin
> 
> ...


Ooo Gothicus. Nga kjo qe ke thene ti asnje zbulim nuk ka rendesi per njerezimin. Ti flet vetem per anen negative te ketyre zbulimeve. Ti i ke pershkruar keto zbulime si katastrofat e vet njerezimit!!!!!!!. Po ku mbet ana pozitive. "Nuk mund te flasesh per fundin pa e ditur fillimin". A e di ti se pari efektin e aspirines? Pastaj a e di efektin e penicilines, sa jetera ka shpetuar? Po si mund te flasesh per teleskopin kur thua se nuk ka kurrfare roli kur me anen e teleskopeve mund te verifikohen nese ndonje komete apo meteore paraqet rrezik per planetin tone, dhe shume e shume gjera te tjera. Zbulimi i ADN paraqet te kunderten e asaj qe thua ti. Po rryma elektrike e dergoi njerezimin ne nje hap perpara civilizimit. Me sa po shoh per ty civilizimi nuk paska kurrfare rendesie. Per klonimin poashtu nuk ke plotesisht te drejt. Me ane te klonimit ti mund te rikthesh nje gjeni apo talent prap ne kete bote. Mirpo me kalimin e kohes klonimi do te persoset dhe nuk do te dalin mutant(edhe pse ende nuk eshte bere publike lajmi i krijimit te klonit njerezor-mutant). Sikur tv kur eshte zbuluar, nuk eshte zbuluar me ngjyrat etj etj, por dalengadale eshte persosur dhe vazhdon te persoset ende. Tv te informon per ngjarjet ne kohe aktuale. Ti po thua se tv,telefoni nuk kane efekt pozitiv. Po si e shpjegohen rastet p.sh gjate luftes nese njera pale ka fituar apo humbur luften kush do te lajmeroje palen ne fjale ne rast disfate apo triumfi ne lufte, maratonisti grek?!! apo ndonje pellumb?!!!! Per teorine e relativitetit po thua se eshte ditur edhe me heret. Kur? Kur njerezimi ka ditur per ate qka thote teoria e relativitetit?(se mabase sa po shoh ti nuk qenke i informuar per kete teori). Po te mos zbulohej interneti dhe kompjuteri ne fakt ne nuk do te diskutonim shume gjera ketu ne forum. Interneti eshte infinit dhe shume te paditur kane mberrire shume duke perdorur internetin qka e kane rritur koeficientin e intelegjences ne mbare boten(nese edhe kjo per ty nuk llogaritet ndonje arritje) sidomos tani qe bota ka me shume nevoje se kurre per njerezit intelegjent. Po radari ka qene nje nga ato shpikje qe e kane shpier gjermanine ne disfat, i kane dhene fundin luftes se II boterore,qka ka rezultuar me shpetimin e shume e shume jeterave qe kane mundur shume lehte te humben. Per sa i perket sistemit heliocentrik- ky ka qene nje arsye shume e "forte" qe njeriu te beje shpikje te reja si: aeroplani, teleskopi, anijet kozmike etj. Aeroplani-zbulimi i tij ka rezoltuar me zbulimin e anijeve kozmike dhe shume zbulimeve te tjera, pasi eshte pajisje qe mund ti shmanget forces se garvitetit, mund te fluturoje edhe perkunder kesaj force. Me anen e tij per nje interval shume te shkurter kohor njeriu mund te pershkoje ne distanca shume te medha.

----------


## Milkway

i tha te gjitha goldanitus dhe me duket skam qka te shtoj me shum

mos i shiko anen negative te qdo gjeje

----------


## derjansi

> Ke harruar te shtosh qe edhe pa keto zbulime njerzimi ka mundur te jetoj,e ndoshta do te ishte edhe ma mire pa keto.
> Keto zbulime e zbehin qenjen e njeriut dhe largojne nga natyra e tij.
> 
> 1. "zbulimi i amerikes " - Shkaterrimi i nje civilizimi dhe gjenocidi nga evropianet
> 
> 2. "sistemi heliocentrik" - Megjithate nuk e ka ndryshuar levizjen e diellit ky zbulim
> 
> 3. "zbulimi i teleskopit " - Nuk solli asgje te mire per njerzimin
> 
> ...


ky qonka ftof krejt 

do zoti nuk te shof tu udhtu ne naj aeroplan a naj makin se prej dritarje kam me te qit, me kal e gomar te udhetosh gjiht jeten.

----------


## R2T

Shpikja me e rendesishme qe ka bere njeriu ndonjehere eshte:
1- Letra bythfshirëse e njohur ndryshe si Leter higjenike. 

Vallahi "Zeri i Popullit" te linte shenje shkrimin e dites.

----------


## Goldanitus

Nje nga zbulimet e rendesishme eshte edhe zbulim i atomit dhe ndertimi i tij.

----------

